# Possession suffixes



## Luminista

Merhaba!

Can you please tell me how do we use possessive suffixes. 

For exemple : The house of the man. Should I say : Evin adam or adamın ev? Or somethning else ?

Şimdiden teşekkürler !


----------



## Stambouliote

House *of the man. *
*Hakan's* house.

As in English, you should apply the possesive suffix along with "man/adam". But in Turkish, if the compound is definite, you should use the second word in accusative. So, it's :

Adam*ın* ev*i.       *(House of the man)
Ayşe*'nin* göz*ü.  *(Ayşe's eye)


----------



## Luminista

Stambouliote said:


> House *of the man. *
> *Hakan's* house.
> 
> As in English, you should apply the possesive suffix along with "man/adam". But in Turkish, if the compound is definite, you should use the second word in accusative. So, it's :
> 
> Adam*ın* ev*i. *(House of the man)
> Ayşe*'nin* göz*ü. *(Ayşe's eye)


 
Even if I don't understand why is there a suffix (letter) at the end of the second word, i'll try to give an exemple to be sure that i have undestood!

*Bahçenin ağaçı*

**


----------



## macrotis

Stambouliote said:


> ... you should use the second word in accusative.



I beg to differ. As far as I understand, it's not the accusative suffix but 3rd person singular pronoun,

(benim) kulübe*m*
(senin) kulübe*n*
(onun) kulübes*i*
(köpeğin) kulübes*i*

and 3rd person plural pronoun.

bizim oyuncakları*mız*
sizin oyuncakları*nız*
onların oyuncak*ları*
çocukların oyuncak*ları*
köpeklerin oyuncak*ları*

When it's in the accusative,
Köpeğin kulübesi*ni* boyadım.


----------



## Rallino

Luminista said:


> Even if I don't understand why is there a suffix (letter) at the end of the second word, i'll try to give an exemple to be sure that i have undestood!
> 
> *Bahçenin ağaçı*
> 
> **



Almost. Your method is correct. Only, a consonant harmony occurs here.
ç --> c

Bahçenin ağa*c*ı


----------



## Volcano

*See

**http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=587885&highlight=possessive+suffixes

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1205484&highlight=possessive+suffixes*


----------



## Orkide

Luminista said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> Can you please tell me how do we use possessive suffixes.
> 
> For exemple : The house of the man. Should I say : Evin adam or adamın ev? Or somethning else ?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler !



This might be helpful as well: http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/possessiverelationship.htm


----------



## Luminista

Thanks to all for explanations and links! you have been very helpful! Tekrar teşekkürler, Danke Orkide


----------

